# Chinese rally round their own against Carrefour



## Golden Loon (Mar 14, 2005)

Anti-French protests erupt in China
46 minutes ago

BEIJING (AFP) — Hundreds of Chinese people protested on Saturday in the central city of Wuhan against France's attitude towards Tibet and the Olympic Games, according to police and witnesses.

Many of the demonstrators congregated in front of Carrefour, the French supermarket accused by some Chinese people of allegedly supporting Tibet.

"There were around 100 or 200 people outside the store holding up signs, asking people not to go inside to shop," one person living on a street near one of the Carrefour shops said.

There were 300 demonstrators to start off with, a source said quoting the local police.

The news came as two small protests erupted in China's capital Beijing around the French embassy and the French School, and also around four Carrefour stores in the capital.

Anti-French sentiment in China has been on the increase ever since the chaotic leg of the Paris Olympic torch relay, where pro-Tibet protesters tried to wrestle the flame out of the hands of Jin Jing, a disabled athlete.

The resentment towards France has also been amplified by French president Nicolas Sarkozy's hesitation over his attendance of the Olympics opening ceremony on August 8, after the Chinese crackdown following riots in Tibet last month.

Violence in the Himlayan region's capital Lhasa erupted on March 14 after four days of peaceful protests against 57 years of Chinese rule, and spread into neighbouring Tibetan-populated areas.

China's subsequent crackdown has drawn condemnation from international organisations, and from some governments.

"There were a couple of hundred people, mostly young people in the morning, and by noon they were gone," another person working in a bookstore near the Carrefour store on another street called Zhongshan Road, told AFP.

"I don't know whether they were persuaded to leave or what. I didn't see any signs, only some national flags."

The foreign affairs department of the Wuhan city government refused to give AFP any information, and the local police station said they had no information about it. 










http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/attachments/20080419_045afc3f3827c10eab9av4aoLbx0GC5l.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://http://www.skyscrapers.cn/forum/attachments/20080419_4b71b84504871005b37eM0GbeRuJpLxm.jpg


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

China is in general a great country, but some of its nationalism is just virulent.

At least that's what I get from reading the comment section of Sina.com.


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

collectivism at its best.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

So some people feel its all right to protest against some else's protest but that it is not all right or insulting to protest about very serious humanitarian issues?


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

nomarandlee said:


> So some people feel its all right to protest against some else's protest but that it is not all right or insulting to protest about very serious humanitarian issues?


you should probably brush up on your current affairs. And this really isn't a place for politicised flaming, so let's not push the matter.

But I do encourage you to dig a bit deeper into the issue and look beyond what you hear in the news. They're a bunch of babooms, most educated people don't trust the networks for their daily news, and the networks arn't really dependable when it comes to accuracy in international affairs either.


----------



## yiserexoica (Apr 18, 2007)

urbanfan89 said:


> China is in general a great country, but some of its nationalism is just virulent.
> 
> At least that's what I get from reading the comment section of Sina.com.


Chinese people believe in "respect and being respected", a culture that is unique and distinctive from many western cultures.

If the French president decided to visit China, promised to support the Games and bring back contracts worth millions of dollars, the Chinese people would expect the French president to keep his promise - "respect and being respected". Sadly, the French didn't.

Chinese people also believe in "welcoming friends", a typical Confucian thought. That's why you can see so many Beijingers earger to learn English and that's why so many Chinese treat the Olympic Games as something grand and meaningful.

Some governments, (French included) forgot one thing. When the torch relay is being disruped, the Chinese people don't see it as a protest against their government but rather, it's a protest against them - the people. the Chinese never believed that the Olympics belong to their government, they treat it as a party and a feast of the people.

So now the case is, the Chinese government will never easily give up its control over Tibet, but at the same time, it is the Chinese people who feel insulted. There's nothing to do with "nationalism".

However looking at the bright side, the Chinese people are learning (and most likely have learnt) how to protest in a civilised manner - economic boycott, silent demonstrations without any violence involved. With this regard, the pro-Tibetan protestors in Paris, who even tried to attack a handicapped girl, should learn something from the Chinese.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

UD2 said:


> you should probably brush up on your current affairs. And this really isn't a place for politicised flaming, so let's not push the matter.
> 
> But I do encourage you to dig a bit deeper into the issue and look beyond what you hear in the news. They're a bunch of babooms, most educated people don't trust the networks for their daily news, and the networks arn't really dependable when it comes to accuracy in international affairs either.


 I am not politicizing anything friend. I merely am giving my perspective of the whole irony of those protesting which had everything to do with the story.

Can you find an English CCP for me so I can get the real news? I need to be taught because CCP derived media I am sure only report unbiased and complete validated unflited facts.


----------



## yiserexoica (Apr 18, 2007)

Golden Loon said:


> Anti-French protests erupt in China
> 46 minutes ago
> 
> BEIJING (AFP) — .......
> ...


I really want to find out how trustworthy the news is. Clearly, it focused on "peaceful" and "silent" part of the protest in Tibet, while conveniently left out what exactly is the "violence in the Himlayan region" about.

With this piece of news, a reader without any deep knowledge of Tibet, can simply believe the Chinese troops are cracking down all the "innocent" protestors.

But the truth is? Why didn't the news mention all the hooligans behaviours of such protestors in Tibet? Why didn't it mention how many people these protestors have killed and how many homes and shops these people have burnt during the riot?

Learning. But not from the media.


----------



## Pax Sinica (Dec 10, 2005)

It's about the invincible neo-Maoism vs the evil imperialism. All the humanitarianism bullshit is the brainwashing tool from imperialists and traitors.


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

yiserexoica said:


> If the French president decided to visit China, promised to support the Games and bring back contracts worth millions of dollars, the Chinese people would expect *the French president to keep his promise* - "respect and being respected". Sadly, *the French didn't*.
> 
> Some governments, (French included) forgot one thing. When the torch relay is being disruped, the *Chinese people don't see it as a protest against their government but rather, it's a protest against them* - the people. the Chinese never believed that the Olympics belong to their government, they treat it as a party and a feast of the people.


Formidable contradiction in these few lines. You mix up the French President and the French people, the same way that you blame the West to mix up the Chinese government and the Chinese people.
Sarkozy, like every head of country in this world, runs after money. Nobody on this planet is afraid of licking China's balls when it comes to multi-billion €/$ contracts, but these guys that were fired for their company to be relocated in China may not think the same way, if you know what I mean.


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

nomarandlee said:


> I am not politicizing anything friend. I merely am giving my perspective of the whole irony of those protesting which had everything to do with the story.
> 
> Can you find an English CCP for me so I can get the real news? I need to be taught because CCP derived media I am sure only report unbiased and complete validated unflited facts.


You can find plenty of reports by a simple search in google. 

There are also an abundance of videos on YouTube shot by tourists. Photos by bloggers who were in Lhasa at the time are also all over the internet. 

What you would find is that, this time, the evidence shown to the public by private tourists corresponds more with the Chinese version. 

But yes, do read the version released by the Chinese government as well. Media networks are biased on both sides of the Pacific. So if you read both versions and average them out, you'll probably something that's close to the truth. 

and btw, don't be sarcastic towards me, it's a waste of your time.


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Karakuri said:


> Formidable contradiction in these few lines. You mix up the French President and the French people, the same way that you blame the West to mix up the Chinese government and the Chinese people.
> Sarkozy, like every head of country in this world, runs after money. Nobody on this planet is afraid of licking China's balls when it comes to multi-billion €/$ contracts, but these guys that were fired for their company to be relocated in China may not think the same way, if you know what I mean.


During the World War II, the Germans were seen as evil and hated around the world. Towns and cities in North America with names such as New Hamburg changed their names to things like Kitchener. 

Also during the World War II, the Japanese in Canada had their assets ceased, and were rounded up to live in camps in the middle of nowhere. 

During present day, an African would be seen as poor, North Koreans are seen as communists, Indian are seen as IT people and the Chinese are "goons and thugs" who takes away our jobs and sell their "junk" full of lead and chemicals - quotations are from comments made by Jack Cafferty, CNN. 

What's the point? Governments represent the people, the culture and everything that has to do with everyone who lives within the boundaries of the jurisdiction of that government. Over here in North America, and also in Europe and other liberal democratic countries, we call it representative democracy. In countries like China, it would probably be called representative autocracy. But either way, to bash a government is the equivalent to bashing everyone who supports that government. And if more people support the government, the more would the bashing seem like insult to the general population. 

I don't think the Chinese sees politics and Olympics as two different things. I think everyone knows, deep down, that the Olympics and every other major international event have to do with politics. But just like how you would sometimes be frustrated and mad at your husband/wife/kids/parents, you would never allow anyone who is not a part of your family to insult them, the Chinese people probably doesn’t want anyone from another country insulting the Chinese leaders. It is just none of anyone else’s business.


----------



## yiserexoica (Apr 18, 2007)

Karakuri said:


> Formidable contradiction in these few lines. You mix up the French President and the French people, the same way that you blame the West to mix up the Chinese government and the Chinese people.
> Sarkozy, like every head of country in this world, runs after money. Nobody on this planet is afraid of licking China's balls when it comes to multi-billion €/$ contracts, but these guys that were fired for their company to be relocated in China may not think the same way, if you know what I mean.


The French media were calling all Paris citizens to go on to streets and "don't let red flags fly around" just the day before the torch was in France. Some French magazines even had articles titled "ways to humiliate the Chinese". Many pro-China and support-Olympic rallies were disrupted or hindered by Paris citizens. With those I don't really see any contradiction in those few lines.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Wich one ?
I didn't see any big media calling all Paris citizens to go on to streets. 
In fact it was the oposite.


----------



## Red flag's egg (May 6, 2007)

Minato ku said:


> Wich one ?
> I didn't see any big media calling all Paris citizens to go on to streets.
> In fact it was the oposite.


ok, let me tell you, i'm studying in a west chiese city, this noon hundreds of protestors gothered in front of carrefour, and just hours after it, our instructor hold a so called emergency-meeting with all of us students, she told us not to join any anti-fr protest,because the gov are afraid of any unforeseen situation. you know wat happened? she turned us protestors immediately when she said no to the demo


----------



## Red flag's egg (May 6, 2007)

> Chinese people believe in "respect and being respected", a culture that is unique and distinctive from many western cultures.
> 
> If the French president decided to visit China, promised to support the Games and bring back contracts worth millions of dollars, the Chinese people would expect the French president to keep his promise - "respect and being respected". Sadly, the French didn't.
> 
> ...


yiserexioca, you got it , that's why chinese are so excited angaist westerners.
personally, i'm fine with france ,i'm not going any protest, it's not very wise IMO,


----------



## leizi0986 (Apr 19, 2008)

"It is just none of anyone else’s business"
I do think it is a truth.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

I thought the protests were in London, Paris and San Francisco...3 different countries.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

It's amazing how much control Beijing has over its subjects......amazing and frightening.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Minato ku said:


> Wich one ?
> I didn't see any big media calling all Paris citizens to go on to streets.
> In fact it was the oposite.


You're midunderstanding.There's no Chinese media but netizens calling for protests.

In contrast:



yiserexoica said:


> The French media were calling all Paris citizens to go on to streets and "don't let red flags fly around" just the day before the torch was in France. Some French magazines even had articles titled "ways to humiliate the Chinese". Many pro-China and support-Olympic rallies were disrupted or hindered by Paris citizens. With those I don't really see any contradiction in those few lines.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

02tonyl said:


>


That's a lot of sales per store, almost as much as any competitor on the list. And keep in mind that Wu-mart isn't Wal-mart, it's a local supermarket chain. I won't be shopping at carrefour in the future, they're super expensive, as well as benefitting French people, which don't deserve any help with Chinese money after they beat up that brave disabled girl in a wheelchair, very valient, never let the torch go out as she protected it with her body (she had one leg amputated to cancer). Protesters that attack the weak and people less able to defend themselves should be executed, why do they have to be so extreme to gang up on her? But biased Western media didn't report any of it.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

It's retarded to boycott a country because of the actions of a few free individuals. It shows a serious lack of understanding what freedom means.

In effect you are telling the French, "because your government allows freedom, I can't do business with you."

Instead of this, you'd be wise to focus your energy on the tens of millions of missing baby girls China is experiencing. The gender imbalance in 10 years time will start to threaten your nation a bit more than pro-Tibet demonstrators in Paris, trust me on that one...

http://asiasentinel.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1114&Itemid=34


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

no more shopping in carrefour for me either, i can easily find better ones 

i like Ourlotus a lot more


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

globill said:


> It's retarded to boycott a country because of the actions of a few free individuals. It shows a serious lack of understanding what freedom means.
> 
> In effect you are telling the French, "because your government allows freedom, I can't do business with you."
> 
> ...


It is also retarded to boycott 2008 Beijing Olympics now after Beijing was given the permission of holding Olympic games years ago. Tibet issue isn't new. In the past, pro-Tibet separatists protested in all kinds of international meetings or conferences, which would not annoy Chinese people so much like today. Boycotting Olympics is also human rights abuse.


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

kix111 said:


> no more shopping in carrefour for me either, i can easily find better ones
> 
> i like Ourlotus a lot more


Why boycott carrefour? I mean people should protest in front of France embassy in China and let France government hear the voice of protestors. I don't know why people target on carrefour, a French retailing store.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Minato ku said:


> Wich one ?
> I didn't see any big media calling all Paris citizens to go on to streets.
> In fact it was the oposite.


You french are so mean. You don't know the truth and you say you know it and try to spread the lies. The Chinese gov't is not active at all in protesting against the French. It's the people! The gov't is already turning the direction since it does not want more serious things happen. After all Tibet is still part of China and it does not care about the stupid protest. It does not harm. On the contrary, all newspaper headlines are suggesting people to focuse on their own work and do not provoke violence.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

^dont say french as a total and dont stereotype, because im sure there are french people who realise the truth =)


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

I wonder what they would do if they realize that China has big human rights issues?... Maybe they know and just take it


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^what do you mean LMCA1990? who are they?


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Ohno said:


> It is also retarded to boycott 2008 Beijing Olympics now after Beijing was given the permission of holding Olympic games years ago. Tibet issue isn't new. In the past, pro-Tibet separatists protested in all kinds of international meetings or conferences, which would not annoy Chinese people so much like today. Boycotting Olympics is also human rights abuse.


I don't think any country is even thinking of boycotting the Olympics. Some are thinking about skipping the Opening Ceremonies. 

And like it or not, your country (the government) is actively repressing the Tibetan people, colonising their lands and trying to erase an ancient nation. Some non-Chinese find this to be a very very evil thing to be doing.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

after one night, france from chinese most loved europe coutry to most hated country .


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> Boycotting Olympics is also human rights abuse.


:rofl: Are you legit?


Yes, but people who protest against military action, arms deals, censorship, and political disenfranchisement are the arrogant ones not respecting people and with bad priorities right? 

Such issues are of mundance importance in which nobody should concern themselves but not showing up a sporting event is a serious human rights abuse. :nuts:


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

> And like it or not, your country (the government) is actively repressing the Tibetan people, colonising their lands and trying to erase an ancient nation. Some non-Chinese find this to be a very very evil thing to be doing.


so does that mean white people should only really stay in europe?


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

tiger said:


> ^^What's wrong with free protest?They are free to make protests.


Sure, but it's stupid to decide that all French people are evil because some guy in Paris decided to do something silly.

They're putting their emotions ahead of their rational thoughts.

I was in China, in secondary schools, in early 2005 when there were many anti-Japan protests. I know what they're telling each other.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

kix111 said:


> so does that mean white people should only really stay in europe?



We are talking about today. The United States became an independent nation (and no longer a colony) over 200 years ago. 

Someday, the Chinese will understand that Tibet is a very distinct nation. Sadly, young Chinese today seem to be so easily whipped up into a nationalist frenzy. The day they see things clearly seems quite a few years off.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

^^ What about the abuse the Native Americans suffered at the hands of the US Government not so long ago? Or the fact that their culture was trashed by a white-majority government?

Parts of rural South Dakota have a living standard worse than China's average.

You can't throw stones when you're in a greenhouse.


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Whatever, in 50 years, Tibet will be independent and China's CURRENT activities will be a stain on its history, mark my word.

Luckily for China, the Tibetans are a very spiritual people and will not hold on to historical grudges as their neighbor does.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

^^ Actually, Tibet has been under China's sphere of influence fairly consistently for centuries. Same goes with Uighurs, Mongols, and other major ethnic minorities.

The only exceptions to this rule comes whenever China itself is fractured and under a period of internal turmoil. The centripetal forces are too great to sustain truly independent states in a time of peace.


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

urheimait said:


> I support the independece of French Basque Country, French Catalonia, Brittany, Corse, Provenza and Alsace.
> 
> And the "overseas territories".
> 
> Hypocrite French people.


China attacked Tibet 50 years ago, slaughtered thousands of people and has been denying their rights of culture, religion and freedom since then. Do you think that has anything to do with Corse (I ask only about Corse because nobody in the other territories asks for independence)?
There were riots a couple of weeks ago in Tibet, the Chinese police killed 160 persons (although the Chinese media spoke about less than 20), what do you think about it? That you can't see anywhere else in the world...except Palestina .


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> after one night, france from chinese most loved europe coutry to most hated country .


Nothing changed actually, China has ever loved China only.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

after reading all these comments, i feel like people have a big misunderstanding on the tibet problem.

1) Tibet has been a part of china one thousand years ago back in tang dynasty

2) Most tibet people do not want independence from china, 99% of them are extremely poor and can not afford a poor government, only 1% are very rich, like Dalai Lama

3) the only difference between chinese and tibet people are that tibet people have a different believe in religion

4) only a few selfish people like Dalai Lama who wants the power and to be a leader of nation wants the independence of tibet


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

globill said:


> Whatever, in 50 years, Tibet will be independent and China's CURRENT activities will be a stain on its history, mark my word.



What are the lucky numbers for next week's lottery?


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Karakuri said:


> Nothing changed actually, China has ever loved China only.


We know how France and Japan loved everybody since the beginning of mankind. :cheers:


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

urbanfan89 said:


> ^^ What about the abuse the Native Americans suffered at the hands of the US Government not so long ago? Or the fact that their culture was trashed by a white-majority government?
> 
> Parts of rural South Dakota have a living standard worse than China's average.
> 
> You can't throw stones when you're in a greenhouse.


What do you mean by _not long ago_? Those that remain have, for the most part, been reduced to drunks and drug addicts and forced into concentration camp-like reservations. The government continues to break every treaty it ever signed with them (ironically, violating treaties was one of Bush's excuse for invading Iraq). For the sake of consistancy, I hope Americans and Canadians who support an independent Tibet, would also support giving back large chunks of the US and Canada back to the remaining members of various Indian Nations. Obviously, that would be crazy. And from the Chinese perspective, it would be equally as crazy were Tibet to break off from China.


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

^^also giving large part of USA back to Mexico,

its just like saying shanghai wants independence from china


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

if you are still confused: check this out

http://www.anti-cnn.com/

and the forum

http://www.anti-cnn.com/forum/en


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

*Experts say patriotism understandable, but urge people to be rational*
(Xinhua)
Updated: 2008-04-20 10:59


BEIJING -- Expressing understanding about patriotism among those calling to boycott French retailer Carrefour, several senior Chinese intellectuals Saturday called on the public to choose a rational way to express their love for the country.

"What happened in France showed that some French did lack true understanding of China, including the Tibet issue," said Prof. Zhou Xing, with the College of Art and Communication of Beijing Normal University.

"But I think what we should do is to improve foreigners' understanding about China. We had better not turn extreme," he said.

Online and text message calls for boycotts of French Carrefour and other foreign retailers has been spreading in China in response to the disruptions of the Olympic torch relay in Paris.

Chinese Internet search engine Baidu turns up about 211,000 entries supporting a boycott of Carrefour by Wednesday.

"Of course, we are angry with disruption of the Olympic torch relay and the activities to split China as well as feel sorry about their irrational behaviors," said Prof. Zhang Shengjun, deputy dean of Institute of Political Science and International Studies of the Beijing Normal University. "We should not be as irrational as them when voicing patriotism."

Being a responsible country, China should develop friendship with other countries, he said. "I think it will be a better way to win understanding and support worldwide by introducing the positive side of the country and people."

When China is ever most connected with the world, it will have to deal with conflicts, said Zhang Xingxing, deputy director of the Institute of Contemporary China Studies. "Whether or not it handles them well affects the country's future development."

"Those disrupting the torch relay in Paris did not stand for the whole French people," he said, suggesting that, as the Olympic host, Chinese first show their friendliness to win those holding bias against the country.

Carrefour China released a statement on Wednesday at its website which pledges that Carrefour has not and will not do anything to hurt Chinese people's feelings.

It insists that the allegations that Carrefour supports illegal political organizations are totally fabricated and lack evidence.

"It is understandable for Chinese to express patriotism and we can choose a rational way to do it," said Prof. Guang Huai with the School of Law of Renmin University of China.

Peaceful protests against "Tibet independence" supporters in some western countries took place in a few Chinese cities including Beijing on Saturday.


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2008-04/20/content_6629725.htm


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

kix111 said:


> after reading all these comments, i feel like people have a big misunderstanding on the tibet problem.
> 
> 1) Tibet has been a part of china one thousand years ago back in tang dynasty
> 
> ...



You are so brainwashed.

take number 3 for example....Is there not a very distinct language spoken in Tibet?

Does this look Chinese to you?


----------



## kix111 (Jun 14, 2007)

whats wrong with that? there are hundreds of different languages spoken and written in india, so you want india to be split into a thousand countries?

and i bet you most people in tibet could speak at least a little mandarin


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Of course they can,

They are being colonized as we post. 

Do you also think Mongolia is part of China??? Taiwan??


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

globill said:


> Do you also think Mongolia is part of China??? Taiwan??


Are you so ignorant that you even dont know Inner Mongolia is part of China?And Taiwan is part of the Republic of China,hence still part of China.


----------

